# Next couple of Days look good!



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

The next couple of days of weather look good! :bowdown If you are wanting to go out and have some fish tug on your line and smell the salt air give me a call! I am still running the specials for the next couple of weeks! We can do just about anything you want. Bottom fishing for Mingo Snapper, Lane Snapper, Black Snapper, Triggerfish, Grouper and Amberjack. Trolling for King Mackerel and Spanish, or try flounder fishing with some redfish and black snapper thrown in inshore!

During our bottom fishing trips we can also troll for King Mackerel part of the day if you would like...

Bottom fishing rates for Forum Members for the next week are:

5 Hour---$375

6 Hour--$450

8 Hour--$600

King Mackerel Trips for the next week are $300 for five hours. These trips are trolling/live baiting around the buoys and trolling up and down Pensacola Beach and possibly around some nearshore wrecks.

Flounder and Redfish inshore trips are also $300 for five hours. All trips are up to four anglers....:letsdrink


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Got Friday Filled. Still have openings Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday..:letsdrink


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Jon will put you on the fish. Great trip from a standup guy.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got a call from a forum member who is looking for a couple more guys to make a trip with this week. Got Wed and thurs available still. If you are interested and don't have a full crew we might be able to make a trip happen with a couple of forum members. Let me know if your interested..:letsdrink


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Got an inshoretrip in the morning and I'm open the rest of the week. I will run these prices for forum members until June 01. Hopefully next weeks weather will look better than this week!


----------

